# We have the ok...



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I want a duck!

So do you have an upcoming test you're looking at?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, there are two tests next month. I want to go to at least one of them. Sure would be nice to have a JH this year, maybe run Senior next year....or maybe that is just wishful thinking for the newbie...


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Goldensail,

Running SH next year is not unrealistic, but as a preparedness thought, a lot of trainers look at running a JH when they are training at what they perceive a SH level. Personally, I'd say run Scout and see how the test goes then adjust training accordingly. Either way, good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure Scout is ready for the JH!!! It's really not all that challenging, you'll do just fine. Really really.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sure Scout is ready for the JH!!! It's really not all that challenging, you'll do just fine. Really really.


LOL I thought that at the training day I went to last weekend. They said they were doing something a little meatier for the Jr and I kept thinking--this is it? Really?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been told, and it was true at our 4 JH tests, that at the junior level the judges and everyone else really want you to succeed, and they do everything they can to help out. 
You'll have a good time, and you'll do fine.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope so. I am very excited. 

My friend also said she's going to help us get running blinds this summer. I am thrilled and can't believe we might be doing that soon.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I feel guilty but Scout got her first live duck today. She was not intimidated at all, but had a hard time figuring out the best way to hold the bird. With practice she's getting better. So I am decently happy about it--she's got the drive and interest, just isn't solid about picking them up.

We also did Wagon Wheel and worked on her avoidance issues. She does great the first couple of retrieves, but after that will start looking around and acting up. So, I've been taking a step forward, heel, sit. Try again. Until she is looking and committed then send. Patience.

Finally did some BB blinds. This she has no problem looking out, and ran smoothly.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

This is so awsome. I will deffinately want to hear more updates. All this will help me be ready for when I get my pup. Excited about the two shows and how well Scout will do.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I am sad to say that I decided not to enter Scout next month in any tests. It has been winter so no training with water. We just went out to do water (and it is still cold) and the long water marks are just not there yet. I was told by my friend if we were in NE she would say to still go for it (I guess water marks usually land in water-ish area like dense lily pads, etc). We are not though, and out here tests tend to have land lots of water land and Scout needs more work on pushing back further on the land after water. Plus, the water still might be relatively cold next month and I guess I don't want to push it.

Anyway, shooting for the end of summer now and continuing with blind training. With learning blinds and doing more advanced work that will hopefully make Jr easy for her. Maybe we will get some decheating in with water too. I am going to wait on that until she can handle pattern blinds so that her handling can be used to help teach her the correct way to go.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate to admit I'm disappointed, I was rooting for you guys, but you have to do what you know is right for your dog. Sometimes it's much better to wait and then go out and ace the tests!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ugh--I know I am disappointed too. I still feel like she *could* do well, but everyone I train with is avoiding next month's test because they don't want to run their dogs in cold water--especially without training in it all winter. Ah well, that which does not kill us only makes us stronger. We will just be more prepared for the summer trials.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<devil's advocate>
It's as cold here as it is there, if not more so. We're already letting Tito swim. They only do 2 quick retrieves, and if a golden has a proper coat, she won't even FEEL the cold water in that short amount of time.
OTOH, if you feel she's not ready, by all means, don't enter. But I wouldn't let mid-April water temps. worry me a bit.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Ugh--I know I am disappointed too. I still feel like she *could* do well, but everyone I train with is avoiding next month's test because they don't want to run their dogs in cold water--especially without training in it all winter. Ah well, that which does not kill us only makes us stronger. We will just be more prepared for the summer trials.


Hey, for one I think you are making a wise decision, especially since you do have that goal of doing SH and maybe more. Run your dog when the tests will underwhelm her, when she is doing work in training, land and water, that is more complex than what she will see in a JH. It is so tempting to get out there and try to title your dog, but in the long run when you can hit that higher level test without having created bad habits by testing before the dog is rock solid you will thank yourself!

I would love to run Bonnie in JH wand WC this fall, but unless she is through swimby and doing basic handling by then we won't be entering.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It's not just the temps. She still will climb in the water--has all winter. We did some water retrieves though and she struggles when the bumper lands some distance on the shore. If it lands in the water, she is fine. We are trying to build it, but ultimately since I think I would like to make SH I might as well wait until she has had more water experience and more advanced training. Ideally I would also like to see her more solid on picking up birds. Sure, she likes them and will retriever them but she still has her moments where she doesn't...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't disagree with you not entering if you think she's not 100 percent ready!!! I just thought it was only the water temps. holding you back.


----------

